# Trip to Florida



## jis (Apr 2, 2010)

I went on a trip for a week to Jacksonville FL. It turned out to be

convenient to take Amtrak down and back, so that is what I did. This is

a report on the journey down to Jacksonville. I had booked Sleeping Car

accommodation for this trip.

I took the Silver Meteor down to Jacksonville from Newark NJ on a Saturday

couple of weeks back. I parked my car at Metropark and took NJT New York

Express to Newark from there. It was a multi-level consist, and as

usual, since I had baggage with me I stayed in the middle level by the

door all the way. It was running pretty much on time and the mighty

ALP-46 managed to keep whipping it along in spite of having a heavy 10

car multi-level consist to handle.

At Newark there was a bit of a wait, which was spent train watching

sitting on the platform that serves tracks 3 and 4. While I was there

several NJT locals, a couple of Amtrak Regionals, a Keystone and an

Acela went by, and then there was the announcement for "Amtrak 97

Silver Meteor to Miami stopping at Alexandria, Richmond, Petersburg,

Rocky Mount etc. etc." and my train 97 Silver Meteor to Miami arrived behind

an AEM-7AC. It had a baggage car, 4 Amfleet II Coaches, an Amfleet II

Diner Lite, a Heritage Diner and 3 Viewliner Sleepers. I was in car 9711

Room 2, which would be the middle of the 3 Viewliners, which are

numbered 9710, 9711 and 9712 starting from the Diner end. It was the

second car from the rear of the train.

Mr. Lee the SCA met me on the platform and whipped off my rollaboard

from my hand, inviting me to board and proceed to my room and said he

will be along with my baggage. So I went in and settled down in my room,

which turned out to be on the left (railfan) side. Soon the train

started moving and Mr. Lee dropped by with my bag. He gave me the usual

operating instructions for the various facilities in the room. I asked

him to set up the upper berth with bedding so that I could climb up and

lie down whenever I wanted. This he did gladly, and said that this is

exactly what he does in his own room too.

After he left I walked over to the coffee and drinks alcove and picked up

some coffee and a glass of Apple Juice and brought it back to the room.

Then I unpacked a few things for the journey and placed the rollaboard

in the luggage space up above the corridor. So I was all set for the journey.

By this time we were racing along at 110mph past Princeton Jct and

Hamilton, and soon arrived at Trenton 5 minutes ahead of schedule and

sat there for departure time. the Diner Chief came by to take dinner

reservations, and I got myself one for 7:30pm just out of Washington DC.

We stopped at Philly, Wilmington and Baltimore before arriving at

Washington DC a few minutes ahead of schedule. The ride along the

Corridor was amazingly smooth on the Viewliner, which are rated for max

speed of 110mph. At Washington, the AEM-7AC was taken off and was

replaced by a pair of P42s elephant style, #91 leading , both looking very

newly painted and serviced - effects of the Stimulus money.

After I had inspected the coupling operation of the P42s and the hooking

up of the HEP cables, I headed back onto the train and straight to the

Diner for dinner. It was one of the Temoinsa rebuild Diners in

immaculate condition, and there was an inviting smell of break and food.

I ordered the steak with some red wine. Salad was served and consumed

before the well prepared steak arrived. This is one of the pleasures

that is hard to come by in too many places in the world anymore in a

commercial service.

As the food arrived the train had departed Washington Union Station,

proceeded through the Capitol Hill Tunnel and emerged from it at

Virginia interlocking, from where a nice view was had of the Capitol

building, as we passed the VRE L'Enfant station. Then it proceeded

towards the Long Bridge with views of the Basin with Jefferson Memorial,

Washington Monument and Lincoln Memorial far away in sight on the right.

As we crossed the Potomac on the left National Airport was visible while

only the right distant image of the Pentagon loomed large. We passed RO

interlocking and passed through the VRE Crystal City Station and on past

SRO interlocking by the enormous office complex coming up in Potomac

Yard, to Alexandria station. This is where the "South" traditionally

began, and it still has that feel.

My dinner companions were a couple for whom this was the first train trip.

The reason they chose the train was the terrible experience they had

when they tried to do this trip before by plane, and also, ironically,

because of how well their friends, who were on that ill fated Auto Train

that got stuck in the snow storm for several days, was treated by Amtrak.

They figured, if something does go wrong, they'd rather be on Amtrak

than on any airline. I was so happy to hear that. Now if only Amtrak

can get some consistency in their treatment of their customers.

Anyway, it was a pleasure to point out all the important things to see as

we departed Washington and headed into Virginia.

After leaving Alexandria it is past AF interlocking where the

ex-Southern (now Norfolk Southern) line to New Orleans branches off at a

flying junction, and onto what used to be the RF&P (now CSX) to

Richmond, which was our next stop. As we left AF behind, on my CB duly

tuned to the right CSX channel, I heard the engineer call out "Engine 91 PO97

Clear AF", and felt him open up the throttle for the quick run to Richmond.

Near Fredericksburg, we got a "Limited Clear" indicating we were

crossing over for an overtake. Soon after we overtook a CSX freight, but

were never crossed back. We continued with "Clear"s past Doswell and

Ashland, all the way to Richmond and arrived 10 mins early.

While we were at Richmond I climbed into my bed upstairs which was

waiting for me and lay down. I opened the curtains of the upstairs

windows to watch the country go by as I slowly dozed off to sleep. This

is one of my favorite pastimes, and what makes the Viewliners my most

favorite Sleeping Cars. The only other place where I have had this

pleasure is in Malaysia, where KTMB's second class AC Sleepers. which

otherwise are what would be called "Sections" on this continent, have

a window for the upper berth.

I wanted to wake up to take a walk on the platform at Savannah GA early

next morning but forgot to set an alarm or tell Mr. Lee to wake me up. Actually

I had mentioned to him that I wanted to step off for a walk at Savannah and

he had offered to wake me up, but I had declined the offer thinking I'd set

an alarm on my iPhone.

Fortunately I woke up as we were approaching Savannah, and noticed the

consist of the Palmetto standing in the yard. So I stumbled out of bed

put on my clothes and shoes and walked to the door as the train came to

a stop. Mr. Lee was there smiling, and quipped, "Boy you are right on

time"! Yes, now we were definitely in the South, though there still was

a bit of chill in the air. I had my morning walk in Savannah as they

watered the train. We had again arrived early so the stop was longer

than scheduled.

Upon departure I headed to the Diner for a nice Breakfast of scrambled

eggs and potatoes. Then back to the room to start packing up for arrival

at Jacksonville. Arrived into Jacksonville, after a brief stop at

Jesup, about 20 mins ahead of schedule. I bid Mr. Lee farewell with a

nice tip after he took care of offloading my bag for me. Then it was off

on a taxi and to the hotel on the St Johns River front in downtown close to

Jacksonville Landing.

As I was checking in I realized that it was still not yet the scheduled

departure time for the Meteor from Jacksonville. Soon afterwards as I

opened the patio door of my hotel room I heard the distinct toot-toot

of a P42's K5LA horn from afar (the wind was blowing in the right direction),

and knew that PO97, Mr. Lee, and the rest were on the roll heading to

Orlando and Miami. It was a happy ride on her. It also occurred to me

that if a section of the Meteor were to operate down the FEC, I'd be able

to watch it cross the St. Johns River from my hotel window.

Footnote: Most pleasant surprise was that on the way back I had the same

crew on PO92 the Silver Star a week later. Mr. Lee remembered me and

even without asking he came in and rearranged my room setting up the

upper berth as I like. He had actually set the room up for normal people

with bed prepared on the lower berth before I had boarded - the Star departs

JAX around 11pm, but he said he can quite understand why I would want the

upper berth. But that is a separate story.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Aloha

Nice to see such a fantastic trip. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 2, 2010)

Good report jis, thanks! Soon as i ride the Cardinal in May on the way to PHL for national Train Day, Ill only have the 2 Silver Trains left to ride to complete all the LD routes!  I know Florida isnt that great in the Summer but the prices are lower, the crowds are less and being from Texas the heat and humidity doesnt seem so bad as it would to a so called "normal person"!(enjoyed the comment about the top bunk in the Viewliner, I prefer it also!)


----------



## SCrails (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice to read your report, JIS!

Question from a newby: why is the left the _"railfan side"_ on that particular route? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## varnish (Apr 2, 2010)

ood afternoon,

And thank you for a well detailled report on your s/b trip to Jacksonville. Pleasant reading. Good details.

Looking forward to the report on the n/b journey.

And yes, that upper in Viewliner is neat...

Cheers

Claude


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Apr 2, 2010)

Great trip report Jis!

I have a couple of questions if you don't mind?

That train you were talking (KTMB?) about in *Mayasia* (spelling?) did you mean *Malaysia* with the window in second class AC sleepers, do you have any pictures??? 

Do you any stories of your over sea travels you want to share with us??? 

I would really enjoy them! 

Thanks alot...


----------



## jis (Apr 3, 2010)

SCrails said:


> Nice to read your report, JIS!


Thanks!



> Question from a newby: why is the left the _"railfan side"_ on that particular route? Inquiring minds want to know!


In the US trains normally run on the right hand track, which means that if you are on the left hand side you get to see all the opposing traffic go by. Of course in these days of CTC and bi-directional signaling, this does not always hold true but still, for example on the Northeast Corridor between New York and Washington, generally things run on the right hand side.



gaspeamtrak said:


> Great trip report Jis!I have a couple of questions if you don't mind?


Not at all



> That train you were talking (KTMB?) about in *Mayasia* (spelling?) did you mean *Malaysia*


Yes, I meant Malaysia. KTMB stands for _Keretapi Tanah Melayu Berhad_ which basically translates to _Malayan Railway Limited_



> with the window in second class AC sleepers, do you have any pictures???


I do, but it will take a bit to dig it out and post it.



> Do you any stories of your over sea travels you want to share with us???  I would really enjoy them!
> 
> Thanks alot...


I'd be happy to write and post them as I find time..

For a starter here is one that is an old one, that has been on the web for a while.....

A very early Eurostar Trip Report. This was a trip soon after regular Eurostar service started from London to Paris. Back then it used to run from London Waterloo. Now it runs from London St. Pancras. Anyway, have fun....



varnish said:


> Good afternoon,And thank you for a well detailled report on your s/b trip to Jacksonville. Pleasant reading. Good details.
> 
> Looking forward to the report on the n/b journey.


Thanks! I will try to get inspired enough to do the return trip report today or tomorrow.


----------

